# [solved] [boot] solving warnings about ntp

## zhooded

Hi everybody! I get this 'strange' behavour booting:

```
* Starting eth0

*   Starting ifplugd on eth0... [ ok ]

* WARNING: netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started

* WARNING: ntp-client is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started

* WARNING: ntpd is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started

```

However I've had a look to its init script but nothing seems to be bad:

```
$ cat /etc/init.d/ntp-client

depend() {

before cron portmap

need net

}

...

$ cat /etc/init.d/ntpd

depend() {

after ntp-client

need net

...

}

...

```

Could you help me removing this warnings? Now I'm not sure if ntp is working and my clock accurate. Thanks!Last edited by zhooded on Mon Oct 09, 2006 6:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sobers_2002

You might have parallel rc scripts running enabled in your rc.conf. Disable and try it.

----------

## zhooded

Thanks for advice but it's disabled.

```

$ cat /etc/conf.d/rc

...

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

...

```

Any other suggestions? Thanks!

----------

## naturalmage

I have this problem too. Weird.

----------

## Josuke

same problem here

----------

## zhooded

I can say it's solved: I modified (just a little) the init script: no more warnings! if anyone wants the code say it and I'll post!

----------

## ACE2xxx

i would like to see the code...thx

----------

## Paul Yard

Me too thx.

After last emerge -uD world my network is no more working.

py

----------

